# Intelligence test



## goldsilverpro (Jun 28, 2014)

Intelligence Test? Try it. Takes about 2 minutes.

http://www.begent.org/intelquiz.htm

NOTE: Do the test BEFORE reading ANY of the other posts on this thread!


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 28, 2014)

Woah some sneaky question there!

I thought I'd been clever and spotted all the loopholes and I was definitely wrong!


----------



## justinhcase (Jun 28, 2014)

I do hope this is not the start of an entry test.
I will be stopped at the door.


----------



## hokeypokey (Jun 28, 2014)

Question 12 is pretty clever. Every time I add it up in my head I come up with 5000 but when I use a calculator I come up with 4100. Even after knowing its a trick question it still adds in my head to 5000. :?:


----------



## glondor (Jun 28, 2014)

DOH! Missed #4. tricky.


----------



## Digitaria (Jun 28, 2014)

lol - I guess I'm good at sports.


----------



## necromancer (Jun 28, 2014)

i did better then bill gates


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 28, 2014)

necromancer said:


> i did better then bill gates


Me too, but not by much. I got a 4.


----------



## rewalston (Jun 28, 2014)

I missed 12 and 13. So I guess I did pretty good.


----------



## 4metals (Jun 28, 2014)

Only 1 wrong! Didn't Moses have an arc too?


----------



## Smack (Jun 29, 2014)

I would have missed one if it weren't for the heads up from hokeypokey, initially I came up with 5000 so I just took my time and finally added them up separately, 4, 1000's then the others. It's crazy how my brain wanted to make that 100 into 1000, had a good laugh at myself.


----------



## steyr223 (Jun 29, 2014)

Can someone please check my answers 
Apparently my phone does not want the results
Thanks

What relation is your niece's brother to you?
Nephew

2. How many birthdays does the average man have?
1

3. Some months have 31 days; how many have 28?
12

4. Is it legal for a man in Scotland to marry his widow's sister?
Don't know

5. Divide 30 by 1/2 and add 10. What is the answer?
70


6. If there are 3 apples and you take away 2, how many do you have ?
2

7. A doctor gives you three pills telling you to take one every half hour. 
How many minutes would the pills last??
60

8. A farmer has 17 sheep, and all but 9 die. How many are left?
9

9. How many males and how many female animals did Moses take on the ark?
2

10. How many two cent stamps are there in a dozen?
12

11. You are participating in a race. You overtake the second person. What position are you in?

Don't know

12. Very tricky maths! Note: This must be done in your head only. Do NOT use paper and pencil or a calculator. Try it.

Take 1000 and add 40 to it. Now add another 1000. Now add 30. Add another 1000. Now add 20. Now add another 1000. Now add 10. What is the total?

4100

13. Mary's father has five daughters: 1. Nana, 2. Nene, 3. Nini, 4. Nono. What is the name of the fifth daughter?

Nunu

I know i got mosses wrong . And the scottland one

Thanks very much steyr223 rob


----------



## macfixer01 (Jun 29, 2014)

To steyr223:
Those were some very tricky questions. Here are my replies to the ones you answered "Don't know".

4. Is it legal for a man in Scotland to marry his widow's sister?

Legality is really a moot point since the man must be dead for her to be his widow. Or I guess you could say yes it is illegal since I doubt the law in most any culture allows you to marry someone who is already dead?


11. You are participating in a race. You overtake the second person. What position are you in?

You were the third person and if you overtake the second, you are now the second person.


Now to show I'm no genius, I was just about to ask you what the correct answer was to the Moses question? Then it finally dawned on me that it was Noah's Ark, and not Moses!


----------



## lanfear (Jun 29, 2014)

steyr223 said:


> 13. Mary's father has five daughters: 1. Nana, 2. Nene, 3. Nini, 4. Nono. What is the name of the fifth daughter?
> 
> Nunu



If you read the first two words in this question again I am sure you will get it


----------



## hokeypokey (Jun 29, 2014)

Smack said:


> I would have missed one if it weren't for the heads up from hokeypokey, initially I came up with 5000 so I just took my time and finally added them up separately, 4, 1000's then the others. It's crazy how my brain wanted to make that 100 into 1000, had a good laugh at myself.


I didn't realize at the time my post would mess it up for others who hadn't taken the test yet. Hope I didn't ruin the fun.


----------



## kazamir (Jun 29, 2014)

I kick myself about Moses's ark as I am a habitual reader. Moses did not build an ark but they put him in one that was about to feet long.


----------



## necromancer (Jun 29, 2014)

:shock: a entertainment purposes only mensa test

mensa used to openly posts there true test, not anymore

http://www.mensa.org/workout
You have half an hour to answer 30 questions

i dont think i will score big on this one :!:

i did the test in 20 mins & scored 26% ( :| )


----------



## necromancer (Jun 29, 2014)

i was correct on:

Question 2
Question 3
Question 8
Question 10
Question 15
Question 17
Question 24
Question 30

i marked 5 questions as (?) dont know

this means that i am 74% away from being really smart LOL


----------



## g_axelsson (Jun 29, 2014)

80% on the mensa test... missed three math questions, 1600/1700, counting squares and the last one (I just ran out of time). Then I missed most of the English word tests where you should rearrange the letters or add to words to get new words. To my defense, English is my secondary language.

Don't want to be a member of Mensa, don't like elitist clubs.

Göran


----------



## necromancer (Jun 29, 2014)

g_axelsson said:


> 80% on the mensa test... missed three math questions, 1600/1700, counting squares and the last one (I just ran out of time). Then I missed most of the English word tests where you should rearrange the letters or add to words to get new words. To my defense, English is my secondary language.
> 
> Don't want to be a member of Mensa, don't like elitist clubs.
> 
> Göran





you can get mensa / Sweden tests, you may get 90+%


----------



## g_axelsson (Jun 29, 2014)

Not interested! :mrgreen: 

Göran


----------



## macfixer01 (Jun 29, 2014)

lanfear said:


> steyr223 said:
> 
> 
> > 13. Mary's father has five daughters: 1. Nana, 2. Nene, 3. Nini, 4. Nono. What is the name of the fifth daughter?
> ...




Yes I have to admit I got this one wrong also. I think it's human nature that once we're sure we see the answer we ignore facts that just seem extraneous.


----------



## steyr223 (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks guys
yeah I knew I missed the one with marrys name as I was posting it but I left the way it was to be fair

Istill can't believe the moses one in the widow one
didn't even cross my mind

We use to have a teacher that used to say between the lines and the Word was actually between the lines and you still didn't get it

Thanks steyr223 rob


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 30, 2014)

I agree with Goran. The tests are fun to do but elitist clubs aren't my thing either. Mensa isn't all that elite anyway, at least not as much as the members think it is. There are other High IQ societies (Google) that put Mensa to shame. 

Awhile back, I made the following post but got no responses. Goran and others might enjoy the problems. In the IQ1 (attachment), I hated the analogy problems but I thought the math problems were marvelous. I never took the IQ2 test, but the math problems don't look as fun as those in IQ1. Make sure you read the rules. No time limit, but they suggest not spending more than a month on the test. Unfortunately, there isn't a list of answers available on the internet (at least, I couldn't find any). However, as I said in the post, as far as the math problems go, when you get the right answer, you know it is right. Work a couple and you'll see what I mean. No advanced math is needed. Add, subtract, multiply, divide, and maybe some usage of exponents. 

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=19407&p=196597&hilit=omni#p196597

I sure miss Omni magazine. I think all that were printed are on archives.org.


----------



## goldenchild (Jun 30, 2014)

I missed 2 questions. The test was fun and all but I think 2 questions are flawed. #7 (which I got correct) assumes the first pill was taken immediately. I think 60 or 90 could both be correct. I chose 60 only because I knew it was a trick question. #9 is more of a pop culture question. I suppose technically it is knowledge but there is really no way to work it through with the question alone.

How was question 1 supposed to trick you? That seemed very easy. What would a "quick" response have yielded?


----------



## g_axelsson (Jul 1, 2014)

Tricky questions there GSP, I've downloaded the PDF:s and I see some math problems that I can solve quite easily. One problem with these type of "intelligence tests" is that it doesn't show intelligence, just the level of education. Just because any math student at a university level could solve most math problems (statistics, graph theory, discrete math, analytical math... ) doesn't mean they are all geniuses.
The word combination tests were all really hard and there's a lot of words I never heard before.

I don't think I'm going to spend a month on these problems and as you said, there are no answers to check your result against so it takes away some of the fun.

Thanks for uploading the tests.

Göran


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 1, 2014)

g_axelsson said:


> Tricky questions there GSP, I've downloaded the PDF:s and I see some math problems that I can solve quite easily. One problem with these type of "intelligence tests" is that it doesn't show intelligence, just the level of education. Just because any math student at a university level could solve most math problems (statistics, graph theory, discrete math, analytical math... ) doesn't mean they are all geniuses.
> The word combination tests were all really hard and there's a lot of words I never heard before.
> 
> I don't think I'm going to spend a month on these problems and as you said, there are no answers to check your result against so it takes away some of the fun.
> ...


I don't agree. How does the level of education enter into the math problems? All can be answered without any math above about a 8th grade level, if that. In fact, I wouldn't even consider them to be "math" problems. To me, they are more in the line of "puzzles." How one approaches the problems and breaks them down into their elements is everything. And, unlike the other test I gave, I can't see that any of the problems are tricky.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 1, 2014)

To be honest the majority of the questions involve a lot of lateral thinking, so do they class intelligence as the ability to think around a problem as opposed solve one from a set of learned parameters?


----------



## samuel-a (Jul 1, 2014)

Got 7 - Normal Intelligence

After reading the answers i feel pretty dumb though.


----------



## 4metals (Jul 1, 2014)

This is the kind of test which you have to approach from the aspect of thinking that your first answer, the obvious if you will, will likely be wrong. It was written that way on purpose to fool people. If you look closer at the questions it is not all that difficult to see the tricks they play. 

I still think Moses had an arc too!


----------



## Lou (Jul 1, 2014)

Calling bull on this:


Seems like a mix between culture-specific general knowledge (I mean, what if you know nothing about Christian history?) and general reading comprehension!

Maybe you find this more accurate? http://www.stanfordbinet.net/
Looks like whoever wrote it is a big Lord of the Rings fan 

I took the full test in grade school. I remember a lot of shapes and puzzles that the district psychologist gave to solve and sort.


----------



## goldenchild (Jul 1, 2014)

spaceships said:


> To be honest the majority of the questions involve a lot of lateral thinking, so do they class intelligence as the ability to think around a problem as opposed solve one from a set of learned parameters?



http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/intelligence

I tend to agree with this simple definition. Intelligence to me is the ability to take given parameters and come up with a satisfactory solution. Or at least the ability to learn how to execute certain tasks to get to a satisfactory solution. Just knowing something to me is not intelligence. So knowledge <> intelligence. For instance: say my neighbor saw the mailman drop off the mail today while I wasn't there to see it. My neighbor knows something I don't know. Is that intelligence?


----------



## goldenchild (Jul 1, 2014)

Lou said:


> Maybe you find this more accurate? http://www.stanfordbinet.net/



Do you get an email Lou or do you have to pay for it?


----------



## Lou (Jul 1, 2014)

Dunno. Got bored half way through and never finished it. That's the problem with tests.


----------



## necromancer (Jul 1, 2014)

it s about a little off topic fun > or am i going to have live the rest of my life getting 8/30 on a test i rushed through.

to me its just a little distraction

but i will take the 100% serious test.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 1, 2014)

goldenchild said:


> Lou said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you find this more accurate? http://www.stanfordbinet.net/
> ...


They want 20 euros for the results. I think I'm going into the IQ test business.


----------



## necromancer (Jul 1, 2014)

goldsilverpro said:


> goldenchild said:
> 
> 
> > Lou said:
> ...




my cheque is in the mail


----------



## macfixer01 (Jul 2, 2014)

4metals said:


> This is the kind of test which you have to approach from the aspect of thinking that your first answer, the obvious if you will, will likely be wrong. It was written that way on purpose to fool people. If you look closer at the questions it is not all that difficult to see the tricks they play.
> 
> I still think Moses had an arc too!




Well actually you're correct! There is more than one level to the misdirection here. The bible says Moses did have an arc (of sorts), the Arc Of The Covenant which was a box that contained the broken tablets. With the Raiders Of The Lost Ark movie and so many more recent tv shows as there have been hypothesizing about it, hearing Moses and Ark together doesn't sound so off-base until you bring animals into the picture also?


----------



## Claudie (Jul 12, 2014)

You scored 10 out of 13 :|


----------



## macfixer01 (Jul 13, 2014)

goldsilverpro said:


> goldenchild said:
> 
> 
> > Lou said:
> ...




I just had a thought, maybe those who will pay 20 euros to find out their score automatically fail the intelligence test?

LOL!


----------



## Claudie (Jul 13, 2014)

I wonder if I can get a refund.... :|


----------



## necromancer (Jul 13, 2014)

good call !!!

you just passed the test :lol:


----------



## Geo (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm normal. 6 out of 13.


----------



## Geo (Jul 14, 2014)

Typing a trick question loses some of the spontaneity but I will type out a few for others to ask the unsuspecting. 

If 33 and 1/3 is a third of a dollar, whats the third of a dollar and a half. most will want to write it out on paper which is good because they will start using fractions. Instead of seeing the $1.50 they see 33 and 1/3 of one dollar.

If a farmer has thirty "sick" sheep and one died, how many is left. If asked without the emphasis on sick, most will answer with 35.


----------



## Auggie (Jul 14, 2014)

goldenchild said:


> I missed 2 questions. The test was fun and all but I think 2 questions are flawed. #7 (which I got correct) assumes the first pill was taken immediately. I think 60 or 90 could both be correct. I chose 60 only because I knew it was a trick question.



I, too, call shenanigans on #7. It assumes facts not in evidence. The question is:



> Question 7: A doctor gives you three pills telling you to take one every half hour.
> How many minutes would the pills last?



The doctors instructions are to "take one every half hour". So by interpreting this with proper English grammar we would wait 30 minutes and then take the first pill. Of course a normal person would take a pill, then wait 30 minutes, etc.

Ok, I'm just mad I didn't get a perfect score because of this ill formed question. GRAMMAR COUNTS, DAMN IT.


----------



## Geo (Jul 14, 2014)

Auggie said:


> goldenchild said:
> 
> 
> > I missed 2 questions. The test was fun and all but I think 2 questions are flawed. #7 (which I got correct) assumes the first pill was taken immediately. I think 60 or 90 could both be correct. I chose 60 only because I knew it was a trick question.
> ...



The answer is 90. 30 minutes for the first pill AFTER you take it and 30 minutes for the second pill AFTER you take it and 30 minutes for the third pill AFTER you take it. That is the effective length of time. If each pill is effective for thirty minutes each times three.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jul 14, 2014)

Geo said:


> Auggie said:
> 
> 
> > goldenchild said:
> ...


Geo, I follow your logic, but again, semantics are the devil. The question is "How many minutes would the pills last?", not how long will the effects last. You take the first pill, wait 30 minutes, take the second, wait another 30 minutes, and take the third. The pills only last 60 minutes, then they're gone. We actually don't know from the dosage instructions how long they're effective. For example, when starting a burst/taper course of methylprednisilone (a steroid), you take six tablets the first day, with each dose only a few hours apart. Each pill is effective for longer than the time elapsed between doses.

Couldn't help myself. :evil: 20 years in medical billing and personal experience treating herniated disks made me do it. :roll: 

They're all trick questions.

Dave


----------



## necromancer (Jul 14, 2014)

i agree with 60 minutes

no matter when you start taking the pills, the first pill starts the clock at 0 minutes

take first pill (start the clock)
second pill (now is 30 minutes on the clock)
third pill (now is 60 minutes on the clock)


the remaining time of how long the pills last would depend on the pills half life. may be hours, may be months

and as for not getting perfect, if we were all perfect there would be no such thing as an Intelligence test due to the fact everyone would score 100% every time.

its like time dilation theory.

a person named Bill builds a time machine, he goes 7 days into the future & buys a newspaper to get the future lotto numbers
then uses the time machine to come back to one second after he originally left.

where is the original person named Bill, if the original Bill left one second before Bill returned from the future ?


----------



## Claudie (Jul 14, 2014)

Did Bill take one of the pills before he left? 
For the time between leaving and returning, there was no Bill. :|


----------



## necromancer (Jul 14, 2014)

Claudie said:


> Did Bill take one of the pills before he left?
> For the time between leaving and returning, there was no Bill. :|



it was a placebo,
now..... where is the newspaper ??


----------



## Snowmeow (Jul 21, 2014)

8 points. "Not bad", the test say.


----------



## MysticColby (Jul 28, 2014)

g_axelsson said:


> Don't want to be a member of Mensa, don't like elitist clubs.
> 
> Göran



we should form a club of people who don't like elitist clubs!
(the irony was not lost on me :lol: )

I call the most bull on the moses' arc question, even though I got it right. 100% of that question is previous knowledge. never heard of moses or noah or a famous arc? absolutely no way to solve it. Intelligence tests are supposed to be about reasoning and ability to solve problems - they are not jeopardy questions.
the only one I got wrong: the pills. me being a biologist, I figured that since you were supposed to take the pills 30 min apart, each pill lasted 30 min in your body. take one, it lasts 30 min, take another, it lasts 30 min, take another, it lasts 30 min. sure, the pills run out, but their effect would continue for 90 min.


----------

